# app-emulation/lxd starting an unprivileged systemd container

## superbrain666

When i start 

```
lxc launch images:centos/7/amd64 test1
```

or 

```
lxc launch images:ubuntu/xenial/arm64 test2
```

the systemd init inside the container fails:

```

io linux # lxc exec test1 bash

[root@test1 ~]# ps aux

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0  42480  3988 ?        Ss   16:55   0:00 /sbin/init

root        12  0.0  0.0  11776  2880 ?        Ss   17:11   0:00 bash

root        21  0.0  0.0  47448  3384 ?        R+   17:11   0:00 ps aux

[root@test1 ~]# 

```

On an ubuntu system this works fine.

Can someone give me a hint where to look?

----------

## ntnn

Did you remember to compile your kernel with the appropriate support? See https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LXD#Kernel_configuration

```

$ lxc launch lxc:centos/7/amd64 test1

Creating test1

Starting test1

14:15:51 atlas:~ 31%>lxc list

+--------------+---------+------+---------------------------------------------+------------+-----------+

|     NAME     |  STATE  | IPV4 |                    IPV6                     |    TYPE    | SNAPSHOTS |

+--------------+---------+------+---------------------------------------------+------------+-----------+

...

+--------------+---------+------+---------------------------------------------+------------+-----------+

| test1        | RUNNING |      | 2a01:4f8:162:1230:216:3eff:fefc:7306 (eth0) | PERSISTENT | 0         |

+--------------+---------+------+---------------------------------------------+------------+-----------+

...

$ lxc exec test1 -- ps aux

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0  42888  4824 ?        Ss   13:15   0:00 /sbin/init

root        12  0.0  0.0  36824  6456 ?        Ss   13:15   0:00 /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-journald

root        16  0.0  0.0  41396  3092 ?        Ss   13:15   0:00 /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-udevd

dbus        30  0.0  0.0  24280  2780 ?        Ss   13:15   0:00 /bin/dbus-daemon --system --address=systemd: --nofork --nopidfile --systemd-activation

root        32  0.0  0.0  22072  2784 ?        Ss   13:15   0:00 /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-logind

root        33  0.0  0.0 221912  4776 ?        Ssl  13:15   0:00 /usr/sbin/rsyslogd -n

root        36  0.0  0.0   6456  1628 console  Ss+  13:15   0:00 /sbin/agetty --noclear --keep-baud console 115200 38400 9600 linux

root       191  0.0  0.0  47444  3552 ?        Rs+  13:17   0:00 ps aux

```

----------

